# Huge deal on Cubase



## JT3_Jon (Oct 19, 2015)

I just wanted to let my fellow VI-controllers know that Musiciansfriend and all their sub-companies (woodwind brasswind, guitarcenter, etc) are blowing out Cubase 7.5 (which when you register gets you Cubase 8 for free) with CMC-FD (fader controller) for only $184. Thats WAY less than the $549 normal price. Its even way less than the EDU version of Cubase!

MF Link: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/soft...c-fd-bundle-with-free-upgrade-to-cubase-pro-8

Amazon link: 

So if you've been thinking of switching to Cubase, now is the time! For even more "bang for your buck," buy it now but dont register it until Cubase 8.5 is released, which if history is any indication will probably be later this year or early next year.

Enjoy!


----------



## Assa (Oct 19, 2015)

I already own cubase but wow, that is really an incredibly good deal!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 20, 2015)

I have been toying with the idea of trying out Cubase for a while, and I even qualify for the edu discount. Reaper has always got the job done for me, but I simply couldn't pass this up.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Oct 20, 2015)

Can this be shipped to the UK does anyone know?


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone hazard a guess how much it'll be to go to 8.5 from this when it comes out?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 20, 2015)

Darthmorphling said:


> I have been toying with the idea of trying out Cubase for a while, and I even qualify for the edu discount. Reaper has always got the job done for me, but I simply couldn't pass this up.



You won't regret it! Cubase is awesome. You'll love it!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Oct 20, 2015)

exitsounds said:


> Can this be shipped to the UK does anyone know?



To answer my own question - no it can't!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, I have zero intention of switching from Logic Pro to Cubase but at that price I am tempted to buy it just to test EW stuff with Cubase when there are issues, even though it is not actually part of my job.

Hey, now that I think about it, you guys should all chip in and buy it for me so I can help you


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2015)

Yamaberg needs some R&D so they can fix 8 and call it 8.5.
Smart move.


----------



## Alan Wave (Oct 20, 2015)

Is there an amazon link? You didn't mentioned it. Also, can we be sure if it can still upgrade if we wait for 8.5?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 20, 2015)

If you turn your ad blocker off for the V.i. control forums you should see his link to amazon Alan.



Alan Wave said:


> Is there an amazon link? You didn't mentioned it. Also, can we be sure if it can still upgrade if we wait for 8.5?


----------



## Bunford (Oct 20, 2015)

Be careful! I found a deal like this on Musicians Friend for 7.5 just after Cubase 8 got released. I already had Cubase 7.5, but the Cubase 7.5 deal listed was cheaper than purchasing the Cubase 7.5 > Pro 8 upgrade, hence why I got hooked by it. After purchasing, letting me place the order and taking my money, the company emailed me a few days later to state it was an upgrade version and asked whether I was still interested as I would not be able to use without already having an existing registered, full version of Cubase 7 or later to upgrade from.

I ended up getting a refund and then purchasing the Cubase Pro 8 upgrade. This seems like very much the same thing I came across last December to me and I highly believe this is the case even more so as we are now probably into/on the edge of the grace period for Cubase 8.5/9, assuming they stick to their normal release dates of first week of December.

I don't believe they would EVER be selling this for this cheap, knowing the buyer will be able to also upgrade to 8.5/9 in approx 6 weeks due to grace period. I might be wrong, and good luck to those who try, but I fear you may get burned just as I did!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 20, 2015)

Probably an example of the old adage, "if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is."


----------



## vrocko (Oct 20, 2015)

When I switched to cubase ten months ago, Musicians Friend had the a package(with the CM-FD) but it was $349 for cubase 7.5 and free upgrade to C8, I didn't have any issues with the purchase.

On a side note if anyone has a need for the CM-FD and lives in the Los Angeles/Orange County area, PM me because I don't have a use for it and it is just sitting here doing nothing.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 20, 2015)

Bunford said:


> Be careful! I found a deal like this on Musicians Friend for 7.5 just after Cubase 8 got released. I already had Cubase 7.5, but the Cubase 7.5 deal listed was cheaper than purchasing the Cubase 7.5 > Pro 8 upgrade, hence why I got hooked by it. After purchasing, letting me place the order and taking my money, the company emailed me a few days later to state it was an upgrade version and asked whether I was still interested as I would not be able to use without already having an existing registered, full version of Cubase 7 or later to upgrade from.
> 
> I ended up getting a refund and then purchasing the Cubase Pro 8 upgrade. This seems like very much the same thing I came across last December to me and I highly believe this is the case even more so as we are now probably into/on the edge of the grace period for Cubase 8.5/9, assuming they stick to their normal release dates of first week of December.
> 
> I don't believe they would EVER be selling this for this cheap, knowing the buyer will be able to also upgrade to 8.5/9 in approx 6 weeks due to grace period. I might be wrong, and good luck to those who try, but I fear you may get burned just as I did!



Well mine has shipped. I just had a chat with customer service and he said it was the full version. I then told him there were some concerns on some audio forums, and he said he would consult the higher ups.

It could simply be they have a bunch of stock of 7.5 leftover, and since 8.5 is coming out they simply want to get rid of it.

Anyway, I'm sure Ill get my shipment before customer service gets back to me


----------



## Bunford (Oct 20, 2015)

Darthmorphling said:


> Well mine has shipped. I just had a chat with customer service and he said it was the full version. I then told him there were some concerns on some audio forums, and he said he would consult the higher ups.
> 
> It could simply be they have a bunch of stock of 7.5 leftover, and since 8.5 is coming out they simply want to get rid of it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure Ill get my shipment before customer service gets back to me


Nice one then, and deffo a bargain if it holds up!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 20, 2015)

Also, remember to buy the license key. I swore off them, but there you go!


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 20, 2015)

looks like the full version....


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 20, 2015)

unfortunately...no more..glad I got mine last night!!..btw THANKS for the heads up JT3_ JON


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 21, 2015)

And I just bought cubase 8 for 570€ last week.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 21, 2015)

Glad I could help a few of you out! Hopefully those of you who ordered actually receive it. Unfortunately musiciansfriend has a habit of canceling orders after the fact (probably oversold). If this does happen to you, kindly ask if there is anything they can do for your trouble - who knows they may give you a store credit or something.

Also, if you dont need to use Cubase now, consider holding off until the next upgrade as Steinberg usually gives you the latest version of Cubase when you register it for the first time, regardless of what version you register. When I bought Cubase 6.5 after Cubase 7 was released, I was able to download and use both. Pretty cool of them actually.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 21, 2015)

Soundhound said:


> Anyone hazard a guess how much it'll be to go to 8.5 from this when it comes out?



If history repeats, from cubase 8 to 8.5 will cost $50.


----------



## JFetter (Oct 21, 2015)

Too bad I didn't see this in time. I'm still using Elements and would like to upgrade. (Would like to use reaper instead, but can't quite get the interface to look as good as Cubase)

So the best price for Cubase will likely be when they release 8.5, and sell 8 for cheaper?


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 21, 2015)

I myself am trying to find the best deal to upgrade to Cubase 8 from Cubase 6. It says that it costs around 200 eur (including VAT) on Steinberg's site. Maybe won't get it cheaper than that.

Also this deal seems to have run out its time. It says it's unavailable on the link you provided!

W.


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 21, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> I myself am trying to find the best deal to upgrade to Cubase 8 from Cubase 6. It says that it costs around 200 eur (including VAT) on Steinberg's site. Maybe won't get it cheaper than that.
> 
> Also this deal seems to have run out its time. It says it's unavailable on the link you provided!
> 
> W.





Rex282 said:


> unfortunately...no more..glad I got mine last night!!..btw THANKS for the heads up JT3_ JON


Best,
/Anders


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 21, 2015)

So it was 180 bucks for full version, and that controller. And now the deal is off? I have to pay 200 eur for purely the upgrade?

W.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 21, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> So it was 180 bucks for full version, and that controller. And now the deal is off? I have to pay 200 eur for purely the upgrade?
> 
> W.


I'm pretty sad too.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 21, 2015)

I ordered, Monday I think? Or yesterday. Got a note from musiciansfriend saying its on back order. I guess this means I'll get a cancellation notice soon? Hoping against hope...


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 21, 2015)

How long has this deal been up?

W.


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 21, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> How long has this deal been up?
> 
> W.



I saw it on Monday night right after JT3_Jon posted it in this thread.I talked to a MF sells rep yesterday and they said it was out of stock and it was most likely a close out sale.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 21, 2015)

Soundhound said:


> I ordered, Monday I think? Or yesterday. Got a note from musiciansfriend saying its on back order. I guess this means I'll get a cancellation notice soon? Hoping against hope...



I ordered mine around 9:00 am yesterday and it is in transit as we speak. You must have ordered after me then.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 21, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> I myself am trying to find the best deal to upgrade to Cubase 8 from Cubase 6. It says that it costs around 200 eur (including VAT) on Steinberg's site. Maybe won't get it cheaper than that.
> 
> Also this deal seems to have run out its time. It says it's unavailable on the link you provided!
> 
> W.



Yeah they must have sold out. This sale was only through musiciansfriend as they were blowing out stock.

Steinberg does offer upgrade sales for between 30-40% off about once a year, though unfortunately they already had their upgrade sale earlier this year (which I used to upgrade from 7.5 to 8). Just make sure to sign up for their email news and you will be notified when the upgrades goes on sale again, but I wouldn't expect another upgrade sale until July at the earliest, maybe even longer if they release 8.5 later this year.

However, if you can I would least wait through the holidays as they might have a holiday sale, or some dealer might blow out their stock as well.

Sorry you missed out on this deal. I was hoping more Vi-controllers could take advantage, thus my post sharing it. I'm glad to hear some where able to take advantage and hopefully everyones orders ship.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 21, 2015)

life is so cruel.



Darthmorphling said:


> I ordered mine around 9:00 am yesterday and it is in transit as we speak. You must have ordered after me then.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 21, 2015)

Bad luck, guys. Let's wait for holiday shopping spree then :D Hopefully we find some Cubase goodness.

W.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 21, 2015)

I watched a video last night about expression lanes, and editing multiple cc lanes, and that 'alt take' facility cubase has, and got all excited -- this is what passes for excitement at my age . Poor little me. Not that I was up for learning a new daw, but looked pretty cool I gotta say...


----------



## Mystic (Oct 21, 2015)

I had it in the cart and Paypal loaded but decided against it. Instant regret the following day. :(


----------



## IFM (Oct 22, 2015)

Of course I bought C8 full pop about three months ago...oh well life goes on.


----------



## dtonthept (Oct 22, 2015)

I ordered it on the day, just got an email to say my order has been cancelled...


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 22, 2015)

I got an email from MusiciansFriend this morning saying that mine has shipped, with tracking #. I looked but it's not in the UPS system yet. Fingers crossed, not counting any chickens yet...


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 22, 2015)

Got it today and can confirm it definitely is the full version. Downloading Cubase 8 as we speak.


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 23, 2015)

Got mine today .Thanks again JT3_ Jon.I would have missed this deal if you didn't post.


----------

